# The muscles used with boxing?



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Would u suggest that the muscles used in boxing as in throwingpunches would be using triceps and shoulders and chest? I am thinking of joining a club in the next few months... and the sport geniunley interests me


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Shoulders and lats will develop well, I get sore occaisonally if we've done a lot of striking during the session.

Not so much tris and chest tbh, it can be suprising how out of shape the legs are also with the footwork etc, ankles and shins can take a pounding.

Boxing is ok, but you might wanna try Muay Thai for a bit more variation.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

A good punch is more about technique and transferring the weight into it.

A good strong core will do more for your power than strong triceps.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

power comes from hips as nytol says

keeping your guard up kills the delts


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Boxing is ok, but you might wanna try Muay Thai for a bit more variation.


Couldn't agree more,i did my last few years of Muay Thai with Leicester Assassins under Mark Barlow having did a few years with another guy in Leicester city centre who used to liken me to 'raging bull' due to my agressive forwards approach with disregard to any punches thrown!!(took 'em on the forehead or elbows).


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Just get a nintendo wii offo lol

The boxing game is a great workout


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Probably find its the calfs that get the biggest pounding. As your on your toes for the entire training session! lol


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Nytol said:


> A good punch is more about technique and transferring the weight into it.
> 
> A good strong core will do more for your power than strong triceps.


yes Biomechanics,.. the real power comes from technique


----------



## Frog (Oct 23, 2007)

aye.

I'm a tiny bloke, but i got a good straight Right. Comes from technique, i get my entire bodyweight, from my heel to my fist into it, without going off balance.

However, i'd say that my backs a good shape ((if not large)) thats cos of the punching and keeping my arms up all the time. I do however do alot of tricep pressups/diamond/pressups/closegrip presusps, for that extra bit.

But it's all technique. Some of the lads are smaller than me and they can hit harder and faster than me by miles.

I mean looka t the pro's, Amir Khan weighed 9st 6 last time he fought. Hatton was 10st 4 against mayweather (i think from memory). They have low bodyfats, and great techniques. Most boxers workouts contain very little in the weights at all.

As alot of the lads said though, you're on your toes at all times, so you'll feel it in your calfs and ankles and they'll get tired. Get on the skipping rope to sort that out tho!

Hope that helps some.

Frog


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah i agree with 'Ironfist'


----------



## Benito (Jan 3, 2008)

To punch hard the power starts off from your legs (quads mainly), really picks up through the hips then is transferred through the upper body and arms. Best really to think of the arms as the lever with which you make contact. That said if your arms are weak then they will be the weak link in the chain that you don't want.

Boxing training is focused a great deal on footwork and balance. You will not hit hard if you are off balance no matter how muscular you are. Top level boxers do do a significant amount of weight training even in the lighter weights althugh it is highly periodized and has to worked out by someone who knows what they're doing. Dr Squat (Fred Hatfield) suggests that if you want to hit harder then you have to make your legs stronger.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

aye, basically its technique, technique, technique.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

roberto duran was a great boxer and a hard puncher and dont think he ever lifted weights and never went on long runs either. so i think everyone's different, the main thing in boxing is natural ability,then fitness,then technique.as my old trainer used to say a fit un! will beat a good un!


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Take a look around this link for good boxing info

http://rosstraining.com/


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

watch early tyson-foot stance wide, hip and whole upper body turns into phenomenal power punching-early marciano black/white footage-same boom = k.o


----------



## Benito (Jan 3, 2008)

Most of the top boxers now have have a strength and conditioning coach to supplement their fitness work. They direct them in the weight room and in plyometric training. Used properly weight training and overall strength training will make a big difference to a boxer. A lot of old style trainers don't like weights beacuase they have seen boxers use them inapropriatley and get slower as a result. Down well you should at least maintain your speed and probably get quicker as well as hitting harder.


----------

